
Reinventing the Toilet for a Healthier City - nols
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/01/reinventing-the-toilet-developing-world-sanitation/422589/?single_page=true
======
sandworm101
One big problem is never addressed by these initiatives: Pharmaceuticals. The
OP doesn't even mention the word.

Composting human waste into biogas works. Composting it into something akin to
fertilizer, not so much. People today are flushing away incalculable numbers
of drugs, especially antibiotics, that cannot be spread on land. Such schemes
may work in developing countries where the average user isn't on drugs
regularly, but the average american is on at least one regular prescription.
Amongst older people (55+) one is near universal and many are on five or more.

